# Turkoglu worst signing in years



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

Why did we sign this guy? We would be just as good, arguably better, if we hadnt signed him at all, and saved the cap space for 2010. There are so many good upcoming FA's and we are stuck with this aging jump shooter/wanna be point guard who cant even do that very well any more.

We have totally screwed our chances to compete for the next 5+ years because of this move. This team will never be more than a 45 win team with Turkeglu on it.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: Turkeglu worst signing in years*

His recent comments are not going to help his image much either. Or his trade value. Who is going to want him to be their 'PG'.

Feschuk rips him pretty good today.

http://www.thestar.com/sports/baske...k-hedo-turkoglu-limited-by-defeatist-attitude

We needed to bring in a guy with some intensity and fire on the wing. Our core was already too laid back and accepting of their fate. This guy just adds to that mentality.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Turkeglu worst signing in years*

Its funny how some still think Otis made a mistake letting this guy go. He's watched tons of his games, you think he didnt know signing him long term was a mistake.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Turkeglu worst signing in years*



HB said:


> Its funny how some still think Otis made a mistake letting this guy go. He's watched tons of his games, you think he didnt know signing him long term was a mistake.


Otis did make a mistake. Hedo was more valuable to the Magic than anyone else.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Turkeglu worst signing in years*

Nah, you keep saying that. That dude would have become un-tradeable, they are already stuck with Lewis, you dont want lightning striking twice in the same place. Dont know why you keep missing that point. You pay a guy longterm, your team cant win championships, it cant pursue players that will help. Its called mediocrity.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Turkeglu worst signing in years*

So instead they have VC and won't make it back to the Finals. So they're right where you said they'd be with Turk and he'd be getting paid less than VC.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Turkeglu worst signing in years*

Umm VC expires in 2 years, Turkoglu was looking for a 5 year deal. Lol and who says they wont make it back to the finals? You got a crystal ball or something.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Turkeglu worst signing in years*

They won't. We can make a bet on it.. the loser will have to wear an avy of the winner's choice during the entire offseason.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Turkeglu worst signing in years*

Well you skipped my salary point, but thats cool lol I am skipping the avvy post too, besides I like being able to choose whatever Avvy I want. If they make it to the finals, I want to be able to put up Orlando Magic ECF champions.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Turkeglu worst signing in years*

Am I the only one that thinks Hedo just being misused?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Turkeglu worst signing in years*

Five years was nothing. VC for two years and re-upping Gortat costs them more than Turkoglu coming back would have.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Turkeglu worst signing in years*

Gortat is trade bait lol I keep telling you that over and over again. You dont sign Turkoglu long term, let one of your best trade assets go, and then sign some bum big. Thats road to failure man.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Turkeglu worst signing in years*

So basically they blew it by not having forward thought enough to sign and trade Gortat last offseason.

Otis is a bad GM. He paid Rashard, he paid Jameer, he traded for Vince, he paid for Gortat. Only good move he made was acquiring Pietrus.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Turkeglu worst signing in years*

Nope, you forget they've got that massive TE. Otis has made some questionable moves. Meer and Lewis for instance but letting Turkoglu go and signing Gortat arent bad moves. They cant trade Gortat now because he's a BYC player. But you do realize they have so many options with him. They can package him with that TE and bring in a legit 4 .

Otis brought in Redick, Barnes and Ryan Anderson (WHO WAS GOTTEN WITH VC) and Jason Williams. Come on man!


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Turkeglu worst signing in years*

All that to put together a team that is worse than what happened last year. Crown him exec of the year.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Turkeglu worst signing in years*

Lol you keep making this crystal ball predictions, let the games be played man. You can't crown a team a disappointment when the playoffs are still a long ways off. If they dont make the finals, fine say what you want, but how the heck is a 26-12 team disappointing?

You keep saying Turkeglu's a perfect move for Orlando, dude's a ****ing bum lol, on a team with so many offensive options, he's stinking up the joint. Oh and before you say but VC isnt doing better, well VC's team is actually winning.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Turkeglu worst signing in years*

They were 30-8 after 38 games last year, and 59-23 overall. They're behind pace. FACT.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Turkeglu worst signing in years*


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Turkeglu worst signing in years*

The team hasn't been fully healthy. So many new players to integrate into the system. VC,Meer,Lewis,Dwight have only played 8 games together. Sure they are behind pace, but you wont see any Magic fans starting threads saying VC was a terrible trade, lol heck you wont even find any threads saying they miss Hedo.

Lol at the pic. Yup he's been injured, they need him in April not now. Win 50 or so games and get ready for the big games. All's well in sunny Florida.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Turkeglu worst signing in years*



HB said:


> The team hasn't been fully healthy. So many new players to integrate into the system. VC,Meer,Lewis,Dwight have only played 8 games together. Sure they are behind pace, but you wont see any Magic fans starting threads saying VC was a terrible trade, lol heck you wont even find any threads saying they miss Hedo.
> 
> Lol at the pic. Yup he's been injured, they need him in April not now. Win 50 or so games and get ready for the big games. All's well in sunny Florida.


There's a thread in the main forum started by a Magic fan saying the Magic are too small. What are you talking about HB?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Turkeglu worst signing in years*

Did you read the thread? Thats mainly complaining about SVG and Jammer Nelson. One of Otis' mistakes and I should have added it was letting Alston go.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Turkeglu worst signing in years*



> "It's different. We weren't used to playing like that last year … Turk [ Hedo Turkoglu] had the ball, Jameer [Nelson] had it. It was pretty balanced at the end of every game. Everybody got about the same amount of shots," forward Rashard Lewis said.
> 
> And now?
> 
> "Vince is the type of player who needs the ball in his hands. He dominates the ball sometimes. That's how he became Vince Carter," Lewis continued. "We got to adjust to that, learn how to play with him dominating the ball.We're still adjusting to it, but he's not going anywhere. He's our teammate."


Now your boy is down there gunning and bricking. Also..



> Carter, by far, leads the team in attempts (487), considerably more than Dwight Howard (334). He also leads in scoring at 17.4 ponts per game.
> 
> This season, the averages of Howard (16.8), Lewis (14.8) and Nelson (12.0) are all down three to four points per game.
> 
> Lewis is right: Orlando's 59-win season last year was marked by balanced scoring among Howard (20.6). Lewis (17.7), Turkoglu (16.8) and Nelson (16.7). Howard, Lewis and Turk had about 1,000 shots apiece (Nelson missed 40 games because of injuries).


LINK


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Turkeglu worst signing in years*

TS% is 50%, but he has to gun because that team gets tentative on offense. There are a ton of Magic games on TV, just go back to their national TV games, they keep saying Howard doesnt get the ball down low, but when he does and gets doubled, its game over. Only guy who regularly creates shots is VC.

And Lewis is right, VC does tend to dominate the ball, but he's also trying to accomodate everyone thats why he looks so out of sync. He'll pass up shots he usually should take.

P.S. Sorry Raptor fans we hijacked your thread, you might just have to accommodate Turkoglu's request and have him play point forward.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Otis Smith's mistake wasn't bringing in Vince to "replace" Turkoglu. Where he dropped the ball was letting Turkoglu walk over money and then turning around and spending the same amount on Brandon Bass and Gortat(who barely play). They would have been better off re-signing Turkoglu while trading for Vince, finding a scrapper in the d-league, and flipping Jameer Nelson for a game manager at point guard and a reserve center, all for basically the same money.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

imo, turkoglu has not been effective but i'll give him a chance. i don't know who was actually expecting him to wow the crowd with dominant play- to expect him to do it now (just because we need him to) would be strange.

but in terms of the 'worst' signing, i don't think the turk contract is that bad. i mean, it is, but we've seen much worse.

to wit, i'm shaking in my boots thinking about bosh's extension for >$120 this summer. i mean, _that_ would be the worst raptor contract ever, a true albatross, the likes of which have not been seen since the jays tagged vernon wells in 2005. not that bosh is unproven- he's a good player and great guy- but he hasn't led any team to true success in 7 full years. i think you reserve those contracts for the elite of the elite. to hand them out to the chris bosh's (or rashard lewis's) of the world is to write yourself a death sentence.

i think we're ok... for now. i just hope to get three serviceable years out of turkoglu. i don't think that's out of the question. and if we really need him to be our #1 option, we should probably consider what that says about the "stars" who are already here. in fact, we should have done that a long time ago.

peace


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

As long as Bosh is healthy he will always be moveable. He puts up stats and is not a bad guy. And a team willing to pay tax and needing that 'last piece' or building block would surely be interested.

The Rashard Lewis contract was too big, but he was that 'over the top' piece ORL felt they needed and he helped them get to the Finals last year. If they get one more Finals appearance, or if they had won last year I think the owner would say it is worth it. At a minimum they are getting great regular season results and will play 2 rounds of playoffs.

Turk is a very bad signing, possibly the worst ever for the Raps. At least AD, JYD, Alvin had done something for the Raps and fit in well here. And Hakeem was only 3 years and a solid gamble by Grunwald in a weak East.

Turk only had 1 great year out of 5 in ORL and the big playoff run in a contract year was only decent statistically, not star level. And it does not seem that management gave much consideration to how he would fit defensively with our core.

Offensively noone thought Turk would be a problem to integrate but even that has become a big issue with Turk feeling the club should work around him as if he is a superstar.

The only worse signing in Raps history is VC's extension. He was constantly injured after that and never had another great year with us or even led us to the playoffs. And signing him meant we had to sign AD,JYD,Alvin to huge deals and add Hakeem to keep him happy. If we had done a S&T for VC, at the top of his value, we may have been far ahead.

Of course it was impossible to know that at the time. But historically that may have been a worse signing.


----------

